# 3rd cycle bay bay



## Jada (May 25, 2016)

Been planning for some time  and getting ready soon here it is 

Test cyp 750mg 18weeks
Deca 600mg 14 weeks
Dbol 25 -50mg weeks 1-4 & 14-18
AI stane 12.5ed
Hcg blast after last pin of test 1000iu of hcg for 10 days eod
4 days after last pin of hcg Pct nova& clomid
 clomid 100/100/50/50
Nova 40/40/20/20

Blood work will be done mid cycle  and at the end to make sure everything is lookin official and recovery was achieved.

First time doing these mgs and using *dbol*!!!!!!!! :32 (19):Just to post up  ... first cycle was test e 500mg for 12 weeks, second cycle test cyp 500mg 18 weeks deca 400mg 14 weeks , will make mini log posting experience on  using dbol for the first time and etc... DF... DO NOT ASK... IM NOT GOING TO POST A PIC OF ME IN A ELEPHANT THONG

Stats 5'6  215lbs 
Goal  to be a mini flex/ 235lbs


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 25, 2016)

Thong or never gonna go pro


----------



## bvs (May 25, 2016)

Looks like a great cycle. Dbol is one of my favourite compounds. I run it at 50mg and the pumps and strength is awesome


----------



## Bro Bundy (May 25, 2016)

recovery will never be achieved after those kind of cycles.Just my opinion .eventually U wont be able to preform in the gym the way u want and will need trt.Justsomething to consider


----------



## Bro Bundy (May 25, 2016)

Beside that it was my favorite cycle.


----------



## stonetag (May 25, 2016)

Looks like an experienced cycle from start to finish.


----------



## NbleSavage (May 25, 2016)

Cycle is well-planned and looks appropriate for your experience. Bundy though has a point - 'once more into the fray' will eventually lead you into TRT. You already know this so just restating the risks, Mate.


----------



## ECKSRATED (May 25, 2016)

Bro Bundy said:


> recovery will never be achieved after those kind of cycles.Just my opinion .eventually U wont be able to preform in the gym the way u want and will need trt.Justsomething to consider


I don't believe that. With a good pct and time off he should be able to recover. I've ran higher doses than that never had bloods done but knew I was recovered. But like I said I didn't have bloods but I was back to making gains naturally.


----------



## Bro Bundy (May 25, 2016)

after deca and tren my test never got over a 300.Some can call the a recovery but to me I felt like shit.I cant function on a 300


----------



## ECKSRATED (May 25, 2016)

Bro Bundy said:


> after deca and tren my test never got over a 300.Some can call the a recovery but to me I felt like shit.I cant function on a 300



Yeah 300 def ain't recovered. Like i said I didn't get bloods done but after a while I started feeling normal again. Energy libido and strength came back. I was also off for over a year.


----------



## Seeker (May 25, 2016)

5'6 215lbs?? I don't recall you ever being this heavy. What's your BF% at? Dude you better not be in the 20's either


----------



## RichPopeye (May 25, 2016)

I am 6 weeks from finishing my first cycle of test c 750mg ew. I have been doing research on my next cycle and am looking at adding deca with test e. I have found that many suggest either running caber or at least having it on hand while running deca to prevent Ed. Any thoughts?


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 25, 2016)

RichPopeye said:


> I am 6 weeks from finishing my first cycle of test c 750mg ew. I have been doing research on my next cycle and am looking at adding deca with test e. I have found that many suggest either running caber or at least having it on hand while running deca to prevent Ed. Any thoughts?



No truth to the caber myth.

The claim is that elevated prolactin from the 19 nor causes ed.  Not once has bloodwork been posted nor any other means of drawing a causal link between the two.

Controlling e2 prevents prolactin from rising.  

Also caber is a very serious drug that affects dopamine in the body. Not something to toy with.

I believe (but can't prove) that deca dick as it's called is a mass psychogenic illness. While it is very real to those experiencing it it's purely in the mind.


----------



## Bro Bundy (May 25, 2016)

ECKSRATED said:


> Yeah 300 def ain't recovered. Like i said I didn't get bloods done but after a while I started feeling normal again. Energy libido and strength came back. I was also off for over a year.



fukked up part is the dr thinks its normal


----------



## Bro Bundy (May 25, 2016)

Seeker said:


> 5'6 215lbs?? I don't recall you ever being this heavy. What's your BF% at? Dude you better not be in the 20's either



this is a great question.I still think tren would be more beneficial for jadas goals..deca n dbol if your carrying alot of bf will make u look like a mess


----------



## Jada (May 25, 2016)

Bro Bundy said:


> recovery will never be achieved after those kind of cycles.Just my opinion .eventually U wont be able to preform in the gym the way u want and will need trt.Justsomething to consider



We all  know risk when u start to cycle. Like they say.. if u cant stand the heat then dont be in the kitchen.


----------



## Bro Bundy (May 25, 2016)

Jada said:


> We all  know risk when u start to cycle. Like they say.. if u cant stand the heat then dont be in the kitchen.



I used to say that before I thought i would need trt..Go with tren jada unless u already got the gear


----------



## Jada (May 25, 2016)

Seeker said:


> 5'6 215lbs?? I don't recall you ever being this heavy. What's your BF% at? Dude you better not be in the 20's either



Whats my bf i dont know , aint no 20% i can tell u that, this isthe  leanest ive been at this weight, ive been very very mindful on my carb intake, ive been eating clean as fk.


----------



## Bro Bundy (May 25, 2016)

jadas 35%bf


----------



## Seeker (May 25, 2016)

Jada said:


> Whats my bf i dont know , aint no 20% i can tell u that, this isthe  leanest ive been at this weight, ive been very very mindful on my carb intake, ive been eating clean as fk.



Jada that doesn't tell me anything. Mindful of your carb intake? Dude you're  SI OG. If you say you're lean I'll have to believe you but I'm not sure I really believe you. 5'6 215. I just don't remember you ever being that heavy


----------



## Jada (May 25, 2016)

Seeker said:


> Jada that doesn't tell me anything. Mindful of your carb intake? Dude you're  SI OG. If you say you're lean I'll have to believe you but I'm not sure I really believe you. 5'6 215. I just don't remember you ever being that heavy



Mindful = im not eating like i used to, eating clean and have all my meals prep,   I can put weight like nothing, this isnt even my heavest, ive been 230 ive been 165 i can lean out when ever i want, i learned alot workin with spongys boy manny.


----------



## Jada (May 25, 2016)

Bro Bundy said:


> I used to say that before I thought i would need trt..Go with tren jada unless u already got the gear



U been tellin me about tren for some time, in due time. I just have a love affair with DECA!!!!!!!


----------



## DF (May 25, 2016)

Before & after pics In the elephant.


----------



## DF (May 25, 2016)

PillarofBalance said:


> No truth to the caber myth.
> 
> The claim is that elevated prolactin from the 19 nor causes ed.  Not once has bloodwork been posted nor any other means of drawing a causal link between the two.
> 
> ...



I believe that sexual dysfunction while on deca has nothing to do with E2 or prolactin.  I've had both checked during cycles in range.  However,  I don't agree that it's in everyone's head.  How could that be? I think it's caused by some other hormonal pathway.  Which,  no idea.  The Caber helps because of a side effect & not its effect on prolactin.  I know a lot of guys have a hard time busting a nut on deca & I just can't believe it's all psychological.


----------



## DF (May 25, 2016)

Hopefully,  this deca cycle will finally allow Jada to do doggie.  Wear it Jada!!!


----------



## LeanHerm (May 25, 2016)

Bro Bundy said:


> recovery will never be achieved after those kind of cycles.Just my opinion .eventually U wont be able to preform in the gym the way u want and will need trt.Justsomething to consider



I made the best results when I had low t,  a great diet, and a great program. It can be done, you just can't be a pussy about it.


----------



## Bro Bundy (May 25, 2016)

LeanHerm said:


> I made the best results when I had low t,  a great diet, and a great program. It can be done, you just can't be a pussy about it.



Alot of things can be done but training on low test sucks ass..It has nothing to do with being a pussy..Wait till you get alittle older you will see.


----------



## Bro Bundy (May 25, 2016)

LeanHerm said:


> I made the best results when I had low t,  a great diet, and a great program. It can be done, you just can't be a pussy about it.



my point was recovery is difficult after a few of them long 19 cycles.Your test came back under a 300 which proves my point


----------



## DieYoungStrong (May 25, 2016)

How the hell are you going to go pro if you've been here 4 years and are on your 3rd cycle? Kevin Levrone genetics?


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 25, 2016)

bro bundy said:


> alot of things can be done but training on low test sucks ass..it has nothing to do with being a pussy..wait till you get alittle older you will see.



age card!!!!!!!! Bundy you bigoted ageist!!!!


----------



## Bro Bundy (May 25, 2016)

PillarofBalance said:


> age card!!!!!!!! Bundy you bigoted ageist!!!!



bro at 30 I felt great too.At 37 I need test


----------



## LeanHerm (May 25, 2016)

Dude you act like you're old is dirt Bundy. I'm only a few years behind you. It's not like we're df or Snake. Hahah


----------



## Bro Bundy (May 25, 2016)

LeanHerm said:


> Dude you act like you're old is dirt Bundy. I'm only a few years behind you. It's not like we're df or Snake. Hahah



I know but Im getting there and I did a shit load of drugs which ages u a bit..I still look like a model though


----------



## DF (May 25, 2016)

LeanHerm said:


> Dude you act like you're old is dirt Bundy. I'm only a few years behind you. It's not like we're df or Snake. Hahah



You just wait until the baby comes.  They age you 10 years over night.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (May 25, 2016)

DF said:


> You just wait until the baby comes.  They age you 10 years over night.



This is the truth...


----------



## LeanHerm (May 25, 2016)

For sale, used Playstation and fishing equipment. Cheap


----------



## DieYoungStrong (May 25, 2016)

LeanHerm said:


> For sale, used Playstation and fishing equipment. Cheap



Playstation is in the attic, Harley is gone, fishing involves spending the day cussing and untangling kids lines

You all can go to hell if you think I'm cutting 5 guys out of my diet. That would be the last straw....


----------



## SuperBane (May 25, 2016)

Bro Bundy said:


> after deca and tren my test never got over a 300.Some can call the a recovery but to me I felt like shit.I cant function on a 300



And this is the truth ... I've been feeling like shit for awhile and I'm in the upper 300's
Be mindful. I won't go so far to say I don't make natural gains but some days ....


----------



## nightster (May 25, 2016)

Ive been off my mini (10 week) blast for a couple weeks now, and I can definitely feel it.  (I have to normal up before the trt dr appt.


----------



## Maijah (May 25, 2016)

Your gonna gain 40 lbs and 47 seconds on your doggy


----------



## bigdog (May 25, 2016)

Maijah said:


> Your gonna gain 40 lbs and 47 seconds on your doggy


50 seconds if he uses a stool the get up to the mrs. right height lol


----------



## bigdog (May 25, 2016)

Bro Bundy said:


> bro at 30 I felt great too.At 37 I need test


im 42 now and was at 337 when I started test. I was feeling like total shit at 337 too! trt has been a blessing for this old fukker lol


----------



## Jada (May 26, 2016)

Lets c if i can do doggy!!!!


----------



## ECKSRATED (May 26, 2016)

Jada said:


> Lets c if i can do doggy!!!!



Poor Jada. Lol


----------



## schultz1 (May 26, 2016)

PillarofBalance said:


> Thong or never gonna go pro



And pics!!! Im sure id hit it


----------

